# Crysis resolution problem



## Ronnrein (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi! Im having problems with running crysis on 1440x900, which is my monitors native resolution. Its default at 1024x768, but when i change it to 1440x900, it doesnt fill the screen, and leaves two black chunks on both sides of my screen. How can i fix this? ive tried to search the net about it but havent found anything yet, any help here?

Thanks


----------



## lilb (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi,
By any chance do you use nvidia? if so go into the nvidia control panel,
and hit "adjust desktop size and position" and click "use nvidia scaling with fixed aspect ratio" and hit apply.
Or if you use ati im sure the catalyst control panel must be simular.
Let me know if this helps at all.


----------



## lilb (Sep 16, 2009)

Also if this isn't working where are the black bars? top and bottom? if so your monitor is 4:3 or 5:4 so 1440x1024 or simular would correct the problem, if their on either side your monitor is 16:9 so 1440x....something lower than 900 (sorry i use 16:10 so i have no idea about 16:9 resolutions..) Let me know if this helps.


----------



## Ronnrein (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks for you reply!

I use ATI, but the problem only occurs when i have crysis in fullscreen, when its windowed its in 1440x900, but ofcourse when its windowed it doesnt completely fill the screen either.
And crysis automaticly makes itself windowed whenever i tab out of the game, so i dont see how i can get into Catalyst while crysis is still in fullscreen


----------



## Ronnrein (Mar 2, 2009)

The bars are on the left and right, and the window with the game is perfectly square (As wide as it is high) My monitor is 19:10 *Edit* (I think!)


----------



## lilb (Sep 16, 2009)

Crysis doesn't have to be running.


----------



## Ronnrein (Mar 2, 2009)

Looked through Catalyst Control Center, but didnt find anything about aspect ratio.
But how would that do anything to Crysis if its not even open? All my other games runs fine on 1440x900, i only have this problem with crysis


----------



## lilb (Sep 16, 2009)

Ronnrein said:


> Looked through Catalyst Control Center, but didnt find anything about aspect ratio.
> But how would that do anything to Crysis if its not even open? All my other games runs fine on 1440x900, i only have this problem with crysis


Because it affects your monitors scaling, also their is no such thing as a 19:10 monitor. there is such thing as a 16:9 though which is 1920x1080 res which could be mistaken as a 19:10 monitor is this your monitor?


----------



## Ronnrein (Mar 2, 2009)

My monitor is LG Flatron L194WS

Searched around, found "Additionally, this particular model has a built-in function called 4:3 Wide ARC  Aspect Ratio Control. This helps to maintain the original 4:3 aspect ratio of images without sacrificing quality by eliminating distortions." does that mean its 4:3?

Sorry if not, havent gone into depth with monitors before


----------



## Ronnrein (Mar 2, 2009)

Here is a picture of what it looks like at 1440x900


----------



## Mosquito555 (Apr 25, 2007)

lilb said:


> Because it affects your monitors scaling, also their is no such thing as a 19:10 monitor. there is such thing as a 16:9 though which is 1920x1080 res which could be mistaken as a 19:10 monitor is this your monitor?


Actually, there are 16:9 monitors. My monitor for example has an aspect ratio of 16:9 and its native resolution is 1440x900.

In fact it's not uncommon for widescreen monitors with a native res of 1440x900 to use the 16:9 aspect ratio.

I don't remember having any problems with Crysis but I had with other games, Fallout 3 for example. I could easily fix them by selecting the correct aspect ratio for my monitor.

So, try opening the Crysis configuration utility (no, in game settings probably won't work) and set the aspect ratio at 16:9 and the resolution at 1440x900. Save the changes and try running the game again.

If that doesn't work experiment with different aspect ratios but keep the resolution at 1440x900.


----------



## lilb (Sep 16, 2009)

This is clearly a scaling error you need to find the scaling in your control panel. because your monitor is 16:10 and its scaling it as a 4:3. Does your monitor have a menu button? on the bottom of it. should be just left of the power button?


----------



## lilb (Sep 16, 2009)

Mosquito555 said:


> Actually, there are 16:9 monitors. My monitor for example has an aspect ratio of 16:9 and its native resolution is 1440x900.
> 
> In fact it's not uncommon for widescreen monitors with a native res of 1440x900 to use the 16:9 aspect ratio.
> 
> ...


Yes thats what i said that there is such thing as a 16:9 but 1440x900 is 16:10. since 1600x900 is 16:9 clearly.


----------



## lilb (Sep 16, 2009)

@Mosquito555
you seem to know more than me about this stuff so ill leave it to you.


----------



## Mosquito555 (Apr 25, 2007)

Hehe, I just had a similar problem myself...That's how I knew this.

You give good advice and 16:9 monitors aren't that common anyway. :up:


----------



## Ronnrein (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks for replies!

@Mosquito555: The Crysis Configuration Utility, is that something that comes with crysis or not? because i looked in the crysis folders but couldnt find anything, so searched for it on google and found a couple different ones, so if its a downloadable software, could you give me a link for the correct one? Thanks!


----------



## Mosquito555 (Apr 25, 2007)

I don't have Crysis installed atm...Isn't there a configuration/settings shortcut on the Crysis Start Menu folder?

I'm pretty sure that's where I found the aspect ratio settings...


----------



## Ronnrein (Mar 2, 2009)

No im afraid there was no shortcut in the start menu folder and the only thing i found when i ran a search of the crysis folder was "Config.dat"


----------

